# TO ALL GUYS who think they know everything



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

idk how to delete a post. and dont have time to try before going to work.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Great thread.

Would read again.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

kk


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

this looked like it was interesting.....what happened?


----------

